# part time job



## carrie21 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are looking for people who can receive Fox Sports channel at their home. Interested, please drop me an email, [email protected] for more details.

Cheers,
Carrie


----------



## Exponential (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,

I think I can receive this channel! What do you need it for?


----------

